# Happy Birthday Smelly-Skelly



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Have a great Birthday, hope you get some prop goodies!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Yes, a very happy birthday to ya!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

happy b-day!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a great Birthday


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Have a great birthday!!!!!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Happy B-Day Smellie and many more..


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

A Happy Day for you!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

hope you have a smellicious day


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to Smelly!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday to you


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!! Hope it was a good one! :>


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hope you had a great day


----------

